# Moved Home - I Miss Them



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I moved six days ago. I knew my birds would be a little frazzled whilst they adjusted to the new place and recovered from the stress of moving, but I thought the trust and deep bond we've built over the past year would speed up their recovery. I spent a few weeks getting them used to the moving cage, but the day of moving, it's almost as if they could sense it was the real deal and refused to get in. I had to resort to grabbing them as I was being dropped off by a friend. This was obviously a very stressful ordeal, I covered all except one side of the cage, and they pressed against the bars wherever my hands were to be cuddled. So grabbing stressed them out, as did the move, but they weren't permanently scarred and still love me.

We're making slow progress, they don't play with their toys or sing like they used to. Wasabi no longer wakes up in the mornings full of energy and wanting to be let out. They just sit on a perch and quietly look around. Chick has started initiating coming out of her cage, but will spook if we move a few steps away from the cage. Wasabi won't let me cuddle her anymore, whereas in our old house, she was extremely cuddly and loving and couldn't get enough of chin scratches. Now, she moves away from my hands when I try to chin scratch her within the cage.

I don't think she's scared of me. The day we arrived, they both stayed put on me and didn't want to go to the cage because they trust me in the new scary environment. But now, it's like they're still on high alert and refuse to relax enough to let me cuddle them. Any advice on how I can help settle them in?

They won't come out of the cage unless I'm there. If the door is open, they stay put. Today was the first time that Chick flew out the door and came to sit on me whilst I was on my bed. I just didn't think it would take this long for them to trust the new environment since I figured the trust they have for me would speed it all up. Chick still hides under my ear when she's scared!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It will take a few weeks for them to adjust to the new environment. Just be patient with them and know the “setback” is temporary. Be as relaxed as possible when you are with them. Be upbeat, play them their favorite music, etc. The will settle in and be happy. *


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> I moved six days ago. I knew my birds would be a little frazzled whilst they adjusted to the new place and recovered from the stress of moving, but I thought the trust and deep bond we've built over the past year would speed up their recovery. I spent a few weeks getting them used to the moving cage, but the day of moving, it's almost as if they could sense it was the real deal and refused to get in. I had to resort to grabbing them as I was being dropped off by a friend. This was obviously a very stressful ordeal, I covered all except one side of the cage, and they pressed against the bars wherever my hands were to be cuddled. So grabbing stressed them out, as did the move, but they weren't permanently scarred and still love me.
> 
> We're making slow progress, they don't play with their toys or sing like they used to. Wasabi no longer wakes up in the mornings full of energy and wanting to be let out. They just sit on a perch and quietly look around. Chick has started initiating coming out of her cage, but will spook if we move a few steps away from the cage. Wasabi won't let me cuddle her anymore, whereas in our old house, she was extremely cuddly and loving and couldn't get enough of chin scratches. Now, she moves away from my hands when I try to chin scratch her within the cage.
> 
> ...


Having moved many times myself, a new place is disorienting. Have you been able to set your room up the same way it was? Also, the direction the windows face may be throwing him. Maybe some sheer curtains to get him used to that. You mentioned about having the cage covered. If you have any clothing you haven't washed yet, perhaps using that for a cover on the cage so they have a family scent? I'd guess you're sticking to their normal routines as much as possible. And once your unpacked, organized, and at ease it will probably help. You're patience with this tiny being is admirable!


----------

